# Petition to replace the old collectibles graphics



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

with KaydeeKrunk's new and improved ones

examples of her work

birthstones:







































どうぶつの森:




















roses:











tulips:











carnations:








lilies:











pansies:











cosmos:











violets:











fruits:

















cakes:











spring shamrock:





famous mushroom:





valentine's day rose:





eggs:
































beach party winners redux:








feathers:


























balloons:








pinwheel:





wands (beta graphics):











clearly these are a much needed improvement over the previous "sophisticated" looking designs, and best of all, they're smaller! which means we could expand the collectibles display lineup too, so people can show off more results of their time wasted on this site

sign below if u agree

sigs:
1. LambdaDelta
2. SensaiGallade
3. Teabagel
4. Bowie
5. Vaati
6. TheCreeperHugz
7. Nicole.
8. Sej
9. carp
10. ThatOneMarshalFangirl
11.  B e t h a n y
12. amanda1983
13. Tensu
14. Lucanosa
15. mayornika
16. Mythicalhoopa
17. Locket
18. Flare
19. Byongo
20. megumin
21. Linksonic1
22. Justin
23. Fearthecuteness
24. DivaBlueGirl
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 2, 2017)

Whatever, sign me up


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

sign me up !


----------



## Bowie (Apr 2, 2017)

Sign me up (not that I think they're really lost)!

While they're at it, why don't they add _my_ custom collectibles as well? Made these two last year:


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Sign me up (not that I think they're really lost)!
> 
> While they're at it, why don't they add _my_ custom collectibles as well? Made these two last year:



what about a black or velvet background on the gold rose?


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh what the heck, I'll sign your petition.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

I'll go ahead and post the rest here as they become reality.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

well now my sourcing will look a tad silly


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

Don't be a pansy. ;] 
Sign the petition.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> well now my sourcing will look a tad silly



People will just have to understand.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

pansies added to main post


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

COSMOS
(No Wandas)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

isn't wanda added to the main post


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

Violets, confused myself for a second then I remembered they have a purple not a red so far.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

red rejection added to main post


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

Fruit stand, including Tangy and lil' butt fruit.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

fruits added

FUN FACT: I actually forgot to switch my keyboard back to romaji, so I basically had to type the text sourcing stuff up twice


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Apr 2, 2017)

I'll sign, those are so cute! Especially the birthstones!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

I GOT CAKES CAKES CAKES


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 2, 2017)

Sign me up, please. They are fantastic replacements, I am impressed!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

bakery goods added to top


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

Houses are in the house.


----------



## sej (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm in!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

remaining weeb letters added to top


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

Speshul plants




Kind Dorado's Plant




Shroom




VD Rose


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

various flora added


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

From here I am doing more "guessing" as far as how I remember, which I mean, I did with the cakes too... but working on the Easter stuff cause it's coming soon and we'll need those graphics, the eggs will probably not look like the traditional eggs previously seen because I have no references. XD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

I can't believe this pikachu egg looks like a marill


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

Classic and Normal:







Candy:
http://i.imgur.com/AA91XPu.png/img]
Dark:
[img]http://i.imgur.com/13FzQYf.png
Pikachu:




Waluigi:




Sakura:




Togepi:




Yoshi:





And who could forget the golden!




(me apparently)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

zipper's inventory added

NOW WITH GOLD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

I scream, you scream, we all scream in existential terror, gazing up at the void, beckoning, waiting, to devour us for ice cream.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

frozen treats added


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm the little feather's mother. (An inside joke...don't mind me...)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

feathers added

btw, on thinking, would it be possible to get the houses' backgrounds to the same base color as the sidebar? the illusion of transparency works very nicely for them I feel, but of course the sidebar isn't exactly white, so....


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> feathers added
> 
> btw, on thinking, would it be possible to get the houses backgrounds to the same base color as the sidebar? the illusion of transparency works very nicely for them I feel, but of course the sidebar isn't exactly white, so....



Yeah I can change 'em in a minute trying to get through all of the things first. (besides the characters because no way i'll be able to do anything that looks remotely like one of them in a 20x20 space XD)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah I can change 'em in a minute trying to get through all of the things first. (besides the characters because no way i'll be able to do anything that looks remotely like one of them in a 20x20 space XD)



characters: just grab some other sprite art and edit so it's only the head


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

Fair stuff:

























Also getting a bit burned out, but I mean, if we get some more signatures I'll probably keep going!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

I mean I should probably go to bed soon anyways, so if you want to stop for now it's cool (not that my situation should affect your decision either way of course)

not exactly sure if we'll be seeing many more sigs until later, considering the time and all

also krusty krab bell tree funfair stuff added


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

Yee, I'm just taking a break, I'll work on this some more in a bit. ;];];];];];];];];];];];];];];];];];]

Plan of action:
-Halloween Stuff
-Special items
-Characters 
-Fixing background on houses
-Prod re-do those wands cuz they b atrocious


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

alright

also, not not needed now or anything, but don't forget the animated moon wand! (if you can't animate, just each individual frame would be fine)

also also, gotta have the fair trophies, because what is a fair without popularity voting contests


ps updated wands labeling to clarify that they're probably not final


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> alright
> 
> also, not not needed now or anything, but don't forget the animated moon wand! (if you can't animate, just each individual frame would be fine)
> 
> ...



lel yeah I'm using MSPaint so I can't animate, hence the pinwheel, I'll prob just make it rainbow or something idk. But yeah the trophies and rarer things are gunna be under the "special" category cause I was using the price guide for reference of what to do and they don't have the rarer things listed.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> lel yeah I'm using MSPaint so I can't animate, hence the pinwheel, I'll prob just make it rainbow or something idk. But yeah the trophies and rarer things are gunna be under the "special" category cause I was using the price guide for reference of what to do and they don't have the rarer things listed.



alright

but yeah, if I can get the frames, I can do the animations no problem

and the wand should probably be even easier for that compared to the pinwheel, since it just changed colors lel (so could probably function in creation similar to how you made the flowers or any other multicolored items)

I remember it being a (mostly) smooth transition for the previous one, but clearly we've gotta rave it up here


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

support cause they cuter


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2017)

I'll sign.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 2, 2017)

Sign me up twice


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 2, 2017)

Ahhhh these are all so flipping cute!!! I love the originals *and* these so I'll sign this petition but hope something can be worked out to get the originals back.


----------



## Tensu (Apr 2, 2017)

s i g n   m e   u p


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 2, 2017)

Signed, these are wayyyyyy better than the ones we had before, keep up the good work!


----------



## mayoranika (Apr 2, 2017)

sign me uP!


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Apr 2, 2017)

Sure, sign me. That sidebar, though!


----------



## Locket (Apr 2, 2017)

i'll sign

im so tired of the Bee Movie script collectibles >.<

also i like these


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

where is the pokeball?


----------



## Flare (Apr 2, 2017)

Sign me! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kaydee, what script is that from?


----------



## Byngo (Apr 2, 2017)

I'll sign

good luck getting the oligarchy to care about opinions of the majority


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

The problem with this is, if the mods ever wanted a new collectible, they'd have to contact KaydeeKrunk first.


----------



## pipty (Apr 2, 2017)

sign


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Apr 2, 2017)

IT WAS A PRANK!!! The whole thing was a prank. But still keep my sign tho


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Ill sign XD


----------



## Thunder (Apr 2, 2017)

cant say i appreciate kaydee gunning for my job like this


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 2, 2017)

Even though I appreciate the drive and creativity here, I just don't think these icons would fit well with the current theme of the site and I feel like the current collectibles are more appealing to the eye to me personally (not saying that these look bad since everyone finds certain things more appealing to the eyes than others). I am not saying these should not happen as a option in user preferences, but replacing collectibles will require more than just changing icons (like creating website themes to complement them for example).


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

sigs updated

no reason to stop now, even if the sidebar isn't a disaster anymore



B e t h a n y said:


> Sign me up twice



sorry, but in the interest of fairness all sigs are counted only once



Vaati said:


> The problem with this is, if the mods ever wanted a new collectible, they'd have to contact KaydeeKrunk first.



you're not entirely wrong, but at the same time with how much more simplistic these are, I could see a handful of our more creative members being able to emulate this style better than the current ones



Thunder said:


> cant say i appreciate kaydee gunning for my job like this



is that a sig?



MasterM64 said:


> but replacing collectibles will require more than just changing icons (like creating website themes to complement them for example).



I mean if the shop is anything half as much like the one I moderated, that is literally all it takes in this case

but I agree too, we should make the entire site look like a '90s geocities page


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

Still waiting for that Pokeball...


----------



## Trundle (Apr 2, 2017)

this is a joke right? those are so ugly


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2017)

Hey, you shut up.  KaydeeKrunk is a great artist!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

Apple2013 said:


> this is a joke right? those are so ugly



wow rude

also, only half a joke

half, because that's about as much attention as I expect the staff to give this in the first place


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't mind the pictures. You should move this to the museum as pixel art.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 2, 2017)

I just remembered how much fun it was to make fake collectibles for people on my old "request a collectible" thread, I might just open it up again! Here are my old ones in case you're interested.

I love how unique these are! It's funny. She did traditional collectibles in a new style, I made new collectibles in the traditional style. loving the work so far!


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 2, 2017)

They didn't all load: 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright, so I can't get them all into one post and I'm not going to spam this thread any more. 

(the "salty salt shaker" collectible was definitely the best though, just trust me)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2017)

speaking somewhat more seriously though, it would be cool if the staff could do something so like people can have different collectible styles to choose from

think something like the ability to change the forum's skin, but instead for these sidebar pixels

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aronthaer said:


> Alright, so I can't get them all into one post and I'm not going to spam this thread any more.
> 
> (the "salty salt shaker" collectible was definitely the best though, just trust me)



should probably just upload them to imgur or something, instead of using tbt's restrictive uploader


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

Aronthaer said:


> View attachment 196856



Ah sh**, I love that Jacob's ladder collectible!


----------



## Justin (Apr 2, 2017)

Signed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2017)

Aronthaer said:


> View attachment 196856



Ok, I need an entire sidebar filled with these now.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ok, I need an entire sidebar filled with these now.



Enjoy...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 3, 2017)

Dang, they somehow found those lost collectibles... I guess Laudine and Thunder get to keep their jobs... =[


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 3, 2017)

Sign me up.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2017)

Justin said:


> Signed



I would assume this means, it's gonna happen?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 3, 2017)

Vaati said:


> Enjoy...
> View attachment 196869



Thanks!  It looks as beautiful as I imagined. <3


----------



## DivaBlueGirl (Apr 3, 2017)

Sure I'll sign


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 3, 2017)

Justin said:


> Signed





Vaati said:


> I would assume this means, it's gonna happen?



Justin only signed because this replacement set omits the pokeball that he despises so much.  why do you hate pokeballs Justin??!?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 3, 2017)

1 admin signed: simply acknowledged
2 admins signed: majority vote, not an officially recognized petition
3 admins signed: majority vote, now an officially recognized petition

how I see it


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2017)

Put my sign on hold, I can't accept these useless there's a replacement for my pokeball :|


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Vaati said:


> Put my sign on hold, I can't accept these useless there's a replacement for my pokeball :|



I can keep your pokeball safe 
1. Ill keep it from the dust monsters
2. It will go around the world
3. It will have a nice pokemon in it
4. It will be the shiniest it has ever been 
and 5. I WANT IT


----------

